# sia Franco sia Mario



## Just in time

Salut ! Que veut dire la phrase _Sia Franco sia Mario hanno accettato._ ? Merci !

Contexte :
"In accordo con il protocollo di Hebron *sia i Palestinesi sia gli Israeliani hanno accettato* una presenza internazionale, denominata T.I.P.H. (Temporary International Presence in Hebron), con compiti di osservazione, al fine di migliorare la situazione nella città."


----------



## lorenzos

Just in time said:


> Salut ! Que veut dire la phrase _Sia Franco sia Mario hanno accettato._ ? Merci !


Hanno accettato tutti e due.
Si dice anche "s_ia_ Franco _che_ Mario" con lo stesso significato.
- Verranno sia Paolo sia/che Luca.
- Ho parlato sia col professore che/sia col preside.


----------



## Just in time

I was thinking it would mean the same thing as the French construction "soit...soit" E.g. _C'est soit l'un soit l'autre._ means "It's got to be one thing *or* the other." I guess I was wrong! 
Tante grazie!


----------



## lorenzos

Prego.
- È spagnolo Pablo? E Lucas?
- Sono spagnoli _sia l'uno che/sia l'altro_.  (sono spagnoli _tutti e due/entrambi_)


----------



## In-Su

_sia al nord sia al sud_ au nord comme au sud (Larousse)


----------



## Just in time

Merci !


----------

